# Best Place To Buy Orient Watches In The Uk



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone know of the most trusted websites to purchase these watches in the UK?


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Bought mine of the sales forum here, but when I was looking, I only found one website that sells them in this country but never used them so not sure of their reliability. Will PM you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do a Google for orient watches uk it`s run by a guy called Stuart Tomanek. I`ve bought a number of watches from him over the years both Orient & Vostok, I`ve found him to be reliable.


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

That is the one


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Listen to Mach - I did and am happy with the service.

However - another place you can go (as he does not sell every model of orient) is Amazon.com. They actually have a section for Orients. They will add an estimation of duty on the price which eases the product through customs.

I got an invicta from amazon.com and the service was very good.


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

kc104 said:


> Listen to Mach - I did and am happy with the service.
> 
> However - another place you can go (as he does not sell every model of orient) is Amazon.com. They actually have a section for Orients. They will add an estimation of duty on the price which eases the product through customs.
> 
> I got an invicta from amazon.com and the service was very good.


thanks all looking through them now, nice dials and nice prices


----------

